
Six weeks with a standing desk (and why they’re overhyped) - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2011/01/six-weeks-with-a-standing-desk-and-why-theyre-overhyped/
======
Isamu
I'm at my standing desk right now.

I generally use mine all day and have for a few months but I would not be
surprised to find that the results vary widely depending on the individual.

I set up my standing desk in addition to my regular desk, and for some time
just used the standing desk in the afternoon. I still think that is a great
strategy - it works great to keep you alert through the mid-afternoon slump.

But there are times when I want to sit down - times when I feel like I could
focus better on a problem if I just got off my feet. So switch it up! It's not
a magic solution, and it may not work best for you.

